# 2019 Canyon Endurace – something is NOT right here



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought an Endurace CF SL Disc 7.0 back in December. I LOVE IT. My wife is in need of a new bike, and I'm looking at a Canyon for her. 

Canyon has just updated their site to list "NEW" (i.e. 2019) versions of the CF SL Disc 8.0. They still have the "old" versions listed as well.

*THE WEIGHTS THEY HAVE LISTED MAKE NO SENSE AT ALL.*

On the 8.0 bike, the bikes are identical in terms of all components except the new bike has a 50/34 crank and an 11/34 cassette, where the old one hand a 52/36 and and 11/32. Otherwise, nothing has changed: same wheelset, same Ultegra R8020 groupset, same indicated weights for the frameset. 

Yet the NEW bike weighs 500 grams more. It also costs $100 more too. WTF?

I assume this is a typo, but it's been up there for over a week, and it's on all of Canyon's international sites. I tried to call them, but the wait was 40 minutes.

Here are the links:

1. The old bike
https://www.canyon.com/en-us/road/endurace/endurace-cf-sl-disc-8-0

2. The new bike 
https://www.canyon.com/en-us/road/endurace/2019/endurace-cf-sl-disc-8-0


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

What kind of answer are you expecting. 

Canyon got honest with the weight ?.

The manufacturer beefed up the frame so it wouldn't esplode ?

All of the above ?

Does an additional pound really matter ?


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

Steve B. said:


> What kind of answer are you expecting.
> 
> Canyon got honest with the weight


My 2018 Canyon weighed, out of the box, *exactly* what Canyon said it would weigh. So I think they were already honest with it.



> The manufacturer beefed up the frame so it wouldn't esplode ?


That would make logical sense, but Canyon lists the 2018 and the 2019 frame and fork with the exact same weight. So if the change were there it would have altered those specs.



> Does an additional pound really matter ?


I'm not a weight weenie; in general it doesn't matter much. But Canyon, like all manufacturers today charges a LOT more money for their lighter frames. The CF SLX line is HUGE money. If they expect to charge $3,000 more for bikes that weigh a few hundred grams less, then they should expect customers to notice when they increase the weight by 500 grams without charging less.

And in this case they are offering two identical bikes, but one weighs 500 grams more than the other yet costs $100 more. That seems odd to me.

And I'm looking at buying a Canyon bike right now, so it matters because I have to decide.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

fronesis said:


> My 2018 Canyon weighed, out of the box, *exactly* what Canyon said it would weigh. So I think they were already honest with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the weight was inaccurate. As for the price difference...it is well known and documented that all 2019s are going up in cost. Trek had already released their 2019, then the tariff war started--and Trek issued a "price correction" raising prices.


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

Marc said:


> Maybe the weight was inaccurate.


I don't think so. I have the CF SL Disc 7.0 (not the 8.0) but it weighs precisely what Canyon says. The 8.0 has Ultegra R8020, and my 7.0 has the old 105 5800 with the awful RS505 hoods. So I just assumed it's listed weight was correct...but maybe it was wrong. But the 2019 8.0 has a listed weight the same as my 7.0, and that doesn't seem right—newer ultegra weighing the same as older 105...



> As for the price difference...it is well known and documented that all 2019s are going up in cost. Trek had already released their 2019, then the tariff war started--and Trek issued a "price correction" raising prices.


Absolutely aware of this. My first plan was to buy my wife a Trek Emonda ALR Disc frameset for $950...and then the price went to $1050. 

I'm not surprised or upset about the price difference. I'm not even "upset" about the weight; I'm literally just confused as to how they have two bikes with identical specs (every component) and the new one weights more than a pound more.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Typo ?


----------



## jeffpoulin (Sep 13, 2008)

I was looking at the Endurace as well (in Europe, the chainrings are still 52/36). One thing I noticed is the 8.0 Di2 model is 200g lighter than the 8.0 mechanical. That surprised me. Di2 has always been heavier. I didn't know it was that much lighter now.

The US site doesn't have the 2019 Di2 model yet. Here's the comparison link on the EU site: https://www.canyon.com/en-fr/tools/bike-comparison/#biketype=1&bike1=4402&bike2=4400. Exactly the same specs except for Di2 vs mech. Di2 is 7.9kg, Mech is 8.1kg.


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

jeffpoulin said:


> I was looking at the Endurace as well (in Europe, the chainrings are still 52/36). One thing I noticed is the 8.0 Di2 model is 200g lighter than the 8.0 mechanical. That surprised me. Di2 has always been heavier. I didn't know it was that much lighter now.
> 
> The US site doesn't have the 2019 Di2 model yet. Here's the comparison link on the EU site: https://www.canyon.com/en-fr/tools/bike-comparison/#biketype=1&bike1=4402&bike2=4400. Exactly the same specs except for Di2 vs mech. Di2 is 7.9kg, Mech is 8.1kg.


Same thing is happening here: the 2018 version of the Di2 bike is listed at 7.7kg.

Still, that's a more reasonable difference: 200 grams might be a different paint process, or a margin of error in production. 

It also helps to demonstrate that there is just something OFF about the listings for the 2018 and 2019 Ultegra R8020 mechanical bikes: if the Di2 version only went up 200 grams in weight for 2019, it makes no sense that the mechanical version would go up 500 grams.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I believe the 2018 and older SL models used the same fork as the SLX, but starting in 2019 they spec'd a lower grade fork on the SL. This probably accounts for the weight difference. 

Im basing this on something I read over on weight weenie's. 

Have you considered calling Canyon to enquire? 

I'm sure they can explain whatever changes were made 

As far as the price, no surprise that they went up a bit. That's pretty normal I think.

I bought a 2018 CF SLX 8.0 mechanical, and I absolutely love it. My only minor nit is that the mechanical frame isn't Di2 compatible and they had no stock on the Di2 bikes when I was shopping. 

I'm seriously considering selling the mechanical and ordering the Di2 version when the 2019s come out.

I'm definitely not a weight weenie. In fact, I've never weighed bike my life, and I don't intend to start any time soon. The bike fits perfect and rides great. That's all that matters to me.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Finx said:


> Have you considered calling Canyon to enquire?
> 
> .


You likely missed this from the OP;

" I tried to call them, but the wait was 40 minutes."


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

This is the spec sheet from the CF SL 8.0 Di2 (US Site) from 2018. It clearly shows the SL was spec'd with the SLX fork.












According to the UK site (these bikes aren't available in the US yet), the 2019 SL is spec'd with it's own, presumably lower grade (and heavier) fork.


[


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Steve B. said:


> You likely missed this from the OP;
> 
> " I tried to call them, but the wait was 40 minutes."


You are correct. I did miss that.

I've experienced the phone wait with Canyon too. It sucks, especially when you are trying to spec replacement component parts and there is literally no other way to get them than to call and ask (they don't list components on the US site - yet).

I've had some success emailing them, for whatever that is worth...


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

Well-spotted, Finx. You are right: the 2019 version of the CF SL Disc 8.0, even in mechanical, *does* list it as the SL fork, while the 2018 version of the same bike lists the SLX.

Interestingly, the US canyon website lists both forks with the exact same 325g weight. I wonder if that weight for the SL fork is wrong, and part of the weight difference is there. Even so, I doubt the lower-spec form weighs more than 100 grams extra. 

Maybe all of this is just reason to buy the 2018 models now, before they go away.

But I admit: the odd info on the website, combined with the long wait to call them, makes me wonder about buying another Canyon. It also bothers me that their geometry charts are limited: they don't list fork length or rake. Stuff like that matters when you are trying to dial in fit on a bike you buy over the internet.


----------



## svashtar (Nov 2, 2018)

I got mine last week. Endurace CF SL 8.0. Before buying it also didn't make sense to me where is the 2018 vs 2019 weight gain. Anyway, I haven't weight it properly yet, but my personal scale ( you know, the normal one to know how fat I am and so on .. ) shows cca 7,7kg, and that's pedals included. I will go to nearby shop someday soon and weight it correctly. We have really shitty weather right now, so I did not even ride it yet


----------



## svashtar (Nov 2, 2018)

Probably worth mentioning mine is XS so it is lighter then the stated M in any case...


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

svashtar said:


> Probably worth mentioning mine is XS so it is lighter then the stated M in any case...


Just be clear: you got the 2019 model or the 2018?


----------



## svashtar (Nov 2, 2018)

2019 model


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

svashtar said:


> 2019 model


Gotcha. 

This is clearly just one data point, and not a precise measurement. But if 7.7kg with pedals is even close to accurate, then it indicates that Canyon just has a typo on their website and that the 2019 Endurace frameset weighs about the same as the 2018 (which is what they say explicitly, but their numbers don't add up).


----------



## svashtar (Nov 2, 2018)

So, finally got proper scale to measure the bike.
It is definitely 8.1kg


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

It looks like they are getting more stock on the 2018 Endurace on the US website. The CF SLX 8.0 Disc Di2 is available again in several sizes on both colors (Stealth and Kerosene Red).

I was told by the sales person that they won't be carrying the SLX in Ultegra Di2 after the 2018's are gone. They are moving Ultegra Di2 to the lower end SL frame starting next year. 

That bike is a steal at that price ($4600 for the lightweight frame with Ultegra Di2, a good quality semi-aero carbon wheelset and - if you like them - the integrated carbon cockpit).


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

svashtar said:


> So, finally got proper scale to measure the bike.
> It is definitely 8.1kg


Weird.

Because they now have the 2019 Ultimate models and those bikes did NOT get heavier. 

At 8.1kg your 2019 CF SL 8.0 bike weighs exactly the same as my 2018 CF SL 7.0 bike weighs.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Finx said:


> It looks like they are getting more stock on the 2018 Endurace on the US website. The CF SLX 8.0 Disc Di2 is available again in several sizes on both colors (Stealth and Kerosene Red).
> 
> I was told by the sales person that they won't be carrying the SLX in Ultegra Di2 after the 2018's are gone. They are moving Ultegra Di2 to the lower end SL frame starting next year.
> 
> That bike is a steal at that price ($4600 for the lightweight frame with Ultegra Di2, a good quality semi-aero carbon wheelset and - if you like them - the integrated carbon cockpit).


The Canyon SLX 8.0 Disc Di2 is $1200 cheaper than a Trek Domane Di2, but one thing I like about the Trek is it’ll handle a 32mm tire. The Canyon comes with 28mm. Anybody know if the Canyon will take a 32 ?. Big price jump to gain the wider tire


----------



## fronesis (Jan 22, 2014)

Steve B. said:


> The Canyon SLX 8.0 Disc Di2 is $1200 cheaper than a Trek Domane Di2, but one thing I like about the Trek is it’ll handle a 32mm tire. The Canyon comes with 28mm. Anybody know if the Canyon will take a 32 ?. Big price jump to gain the wider tire


Canyon Endurace and Ultimate will go up to 33mm.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Steve B. said:


> The Canyon SLX 8.0 Disc Di2 is $1200 cheaper than a Trek Domane Di2, but one thing I like about the Trek is it’ll handle a 32mm tire. The Canyon comes with 28mm. Anybody know if the Canyon will take a 32 ?. Big price jump to gain the wider tire


This partially depends on the wheel, and the tire. My Endurace came with 28mm Conti GP4000 SII on Reynolds Assault LE wheels. I haven't put a caliper on them, but I'd be pretty surprised if they weren't pretty close to 32mm wide/tall. There is room for a wider tire, but I've not measured it so I can't say for sure where it max's out.

If I get a chance, I'll take a look next time I have the bike out.

Edit: I've done a little internet research and found a couple of different reviews stating the 33mm number mentioned here previously. YMMV of course.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

fronesis said:


> Canyon Endurace and Ultimate will go up to 33mm.


I wonder why Canyon doesn’t advertise that.

But good to know, thx


----------



## svashtar (Nov 2, 2018)

fronesis said:


> Weird.
> 
> Because they now have the 2019 Ultimate models and those bikes did NOT get heavier.
> 
> At 8.1kg your 2019 CF SL 8.0 bike weighs exactly the same as my 2018 CF SL 7.0 bike weighs.


Well, I'm not professional and altought it is nice to have lighter bike, it doesn't really concern me. I'm fine with it. I would actually buy 2019 model anyway, as it comes with semi-compact chainring, which for me is better than compact.

I am very satisfied with the bike.


----------



## tvcrider (Jul 28, 2004)

I contacted Canyon in regard to the stated weight difference between the 2018 and 2019 ENDURACE CF SL DISC 8.0 models. 
Here is their reply:

"_Regarding the weight difference, for the 2019 models the estimated weight came from averages from the individual parts themselves and not an actual weighing of the bike which is what caused the variance. We weighed one on hand and found its weight to be more in the middle of the two models which is more in line with a normal variance._"


----------



## Ratman6161 (Mar 25, 2019)

fronesis said:


> I bought an Endurace CF SL Disc 7.0 back in December. I LOVE IT. My wife is in need of a new bike, and I'm looking at a Canyon for her.
> 
> Canyon has just updated their site to list "NEW" (i.e. 2019) versions of the CF SL Disc 8.0. They still have the "old" versions listed as well.
> 
> ...


Resurrecting an old thread here. But I can answer this for anyone researching canyon bikes. Just got my Endurace CF SL 8.O Disc last week. 2019 model. As soon as I got it assembled but before I put the pedals, my computer, etc on it, I weighed it. I used a luggage scale I know to be pretty accurate. It was 16.74 pounds. Converted to metric that's 7.6 KG which is what Canyon claims for the 2018. Their website says 8.1 for the 2019 - which I conclude is in error.

There you have it...if it really matters.


----------



## tvcrider (Jul 28, 2004)

Ratman6161 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here. But I can answer this for anyone researching canyon bikes. Just got my Endurace CF SL 8.O Disc last week. 2019 model. As soon as I got it assembled but before I put the pedals, my computer, etc on it, I weighed it. I used a luggage scale I know to be pretty accurate. It was 16.74 pounds. Converted to metric that's 7.6 KG which is what Canyon claims for the 2018. Their website says 8.1 for the 2019 - which I conclude is in error.
> 
> There you have it...if it really matters.


Thanks for the real life weight details. I am still looking at the 2019 Endurace CF SL 8.O Disc and now the recently released Canyon 2019 Endurace CF SL 8.O Disc *Pro*. I really like the Campy equipped Pro version, but I need a size Small frame. Canyon equipped the Small size 'Pro' version with only 170mm cranks. I want/need a 172.5mm. Canyon will not swap cranks out. The stem on the Small is also a bit too short for me. Canyon may swap stems for length? At the moment I am not sure.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I once tried to buy an XXS Focus Izalco Donna (DuraAce Di2) from a bike shop. The bike came equipped with 170mm(!!) cranks. I asked the bike shop why they spec'd 170mm cranks on such a small bike. They told me that the manufacturers put on whatever they have available. I then asked if they would be willing to swap them for 165mm. They would not do it for free. They told us if we purchased the new cranks from them they would install them for us for free. We also inquired about upgrading wheels to some nice Enve SES they had in the store. Got the same answer. If we bought them, they would install them (?), but they didn't offer credit for the old wheels. I think that shop is under new management, so I'm not sure if their policies have changed (I would hope so). 

I'm pretty sure Canyon, being online only, doesn't have a stock of spare components or pull-offs laying around to swap out. Stems might be an exception, but I'm not sure. I've purchased two Canyons now, and I never really considered asking them to modify component specs. I just assumed the answer was 'no'.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Finx said:


> I once tried to buy an XXS Focus Izalco Donna (DuraAce Di2) from a bike shop. The bike came equipped with 170mm(!!) cranks. I asked the bike shop why they spec'd 170mm cranks on such a small bike. They told me that the manufacturers put on whatever they have available. I then asked if they would be willing to swap them for 165mm. They would not do it for free. They told us if we purchased the new cranks from them they would install them for us for free. We also inquired about upgrading wheels to some nice Enve SES they had in the store. Got the same answer. If we bought them, they would install them (?), but they didn't offer credit for the old wheels. I think that shop is under new management, so I'm not sure if their policies have changed (I would hope so).
> 
> I'm pretty sure Canyon, being online only, doesn't have a stock of spare components or pull-offs laying around to swap out. Stems might be an exception, but I'm not sure. I've purchased two Canyons now, and I never really considered asking them to modify component specs. I just assumed the answer was 'no'.


A bunch of their bikes use integrated carbon stem/bar units. I certainly wouldn’t be buying a bike where I couldn’t specify both stem length as well as bar width. 

That would be a no brainer.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

First thing I did on my Endurace was to remove the integrated bar/stem and replace it with my beloved Enve Compact Road bars. 

Canyon uses a 1 1/4" steerer, which significantly reduced the choices for available stems.

I ended up with a nice Ritchey Superlogic c260 carbon stem.


----------

